# מה קורה יום אחרי החתונה?



## חדשים בעסק (8/7/12)

מה קורה יום אחרי החתונה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(וסליחה על הגברים שמסתובבים פה.... זה לגמרי מופנה גם אליכם.)

יש הרבה ציפיות לעיתים על היום של אחרי החתונה,
וכגודל הציפיות יכולה להיות גודל האכזבה, או הריקנות שמרגישים אחרי האירוע.
תלוי כמובן איך לוקחים את הדברים...

אני זוכרת ממש בברור שקמנו מותשים בבוקר, לא מאמינים שהיום הקודם עבר כל כך מהר,
לקחנו את הבוקר/ צהרים באיזי ובהמשך היום כבר ישבנו על המתנות והברכות המדהימות שקיבלנו.
אבל איכשהו, אני חושבת שאם היו לי כמה טיפים טובים וקצת הכנה מוקדמת, ההנאה מהיום של אחרי והביחד הזה, היו יכולים להיות אפילו חזקים יותר.

*אז מה אתן מתכננות יום אחרי?*






לספור את הצ'קים?





ללכת לבנק?





להיפגש עם המשפחה?





לנוח?





עוד יום במלון?

יש לכן טיפים חשובים על היום שאחרי? זה הזמן לשתף!


----------



## חובבת חוק (8/7/12)

שאלה יפה. שאפו !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סתם לידע כללי איך זה היה אצלנו...
כשיצאנו מהאולם, הנהג שלנו (חבר הכי טוב של בעלי) הוריד לנו את כל הקישוטים מהאוטו, ומשם נסע אלינו הביתה, ליווה אותנו עד לדלת, דאג שניכנס, אפילו צילם אותנו נכנסים הביתה כשבעלי הרים אותי באוויר.
קמנו בבוקר בביתנו לאחר לילה עם מעט מאוד שינה (האנדרנלין) וחוסר מקלחת (כן כן חוסר פאקינג מקלחת!!! בגלל דוד מים שהתפוצץ ועשה קצר ללא הודעה מוקדמת), נסענו למעצב שיער להוריד את התוספות, משם להחזיר את השמלה למעצבת וכל הכרוך בכך - והיישר לבית הוריי, מקלחת טובה, ארוחת צהריים משביעה (אם מציעים לכם אוכל מהאולם - תיקחו! גם להורים!) וספירת צ'קים.
משם נסענו לאולם לשלם במזומן, ולמחרת - שאר הצ'קים הופקדו בבנק. 

ועכשיו קצת טיפים:





 להוריד את הקישוטים מהאוטו. לא חסר מי שיעקוב אחריכם.





 לדאוג שיהיה מי שילווה אתכם באותו לילה הביתה, עד שהדלת ננעלת.





 להפקיד את הצ'קים בידי הורים/משפחה - מישהו קרוב שאתם סומכים עליו ושגר במקום מאובטח, עם נעילת דלת מאובטחת. הדבר הכי נורא זה לאבד את המתנות הללו. וחתן כלה זה מגנט לגנבים - מה שמחזיר אותנו לסעיף הקישוטים.





 להיכנס למיטה ולהסתכל טוב טוב אחד על השני, ולאהוב, להתרגש ולהעריך את מה שקרה כאן הערב. זה רגע חזק!





 להשתדל לישון טוב כמה שאפשר. יום גדוש טלפונים וסידורים מאחוריכם.





 לנסוע להחזיר את השמלה+פירוק תוספות שיער. אל תחכו עם זה. עדיף לסיים את זה כמה שיותר מהר.





 לשתות !!! לא לשכוח לשתות. בין כל ההתרגשות פשוט מתייבשים.





 טלפונים+SMS בנוסחי "תודה" לכל היקרים לכם, אבל באמת היקרים. 





 מקלחת טובה, ארוחה טובה, וכשהבטן מלאה, והראש צלול ורגוע, לשבת ולספור את הצ'קים בנחת, ולהנות מכל רגע ! אנחנו שמנו את כל הברכות בצד וברגע של מוזה קראנו את כולן...זה היה ערב מדהים !





 לחשב את הזמן כדי שתספיקו להגיע לבנק. 





 לשלם לאולם. לא להיסחב עם זה. עדיף להיפתר מהכסף כמה שיותר מהר. 





 י-ר-ח  ד-ב-ש. אין לכן מושג כמה תצטרכו את זה. 

מזל טוב לכל המתחתנות הטריות והפחות טריות ככולכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## elena20 (8/7/12)

אצלנו יום אחרי יהיה שבת, אז אני בעיקר 
מקווה ליום שקט בו נוכל לנוח בלי חברים/משפחה.


----------



## yoli (8/7/12)

שאלה מצויינת 
אנחנו מתחתנים ביום ראשון ככה שיש זמן קצת לסידורים,
מאמינים שנלך לבנק כמו כולם
מאמצת פה טיפ שמישהו יבוא איתנו לדירה לראות שהגענו עם הצ'קים בשלום. להוריד את הקישוטים אפילו לא חשבתי על זה...אבל זה אחלה רעיון. 
החזרת שמלה
חושבת לשלוח להורים זר
רוצה גם שנקום בבוקר נאכל ארוחת בוקר באיזי , אחכ ספירת צ'קים..
ירח דבש בא שבועיים אחכ..
שאלה טובה מה עושים יום אחריי


----------



## יום וליל (8/7/12)

כמה נקודות למחשבה 
תבדקי אם הבנק פתוח אחר הצהריים,
אם לא בפירת הצ'קים לא ב"איזי" בכלל כשאת צריכה עד 11 להיות בבנק.
אנחנו קמנו לבוקר מטורף של ספירה, זה לוקח המון המון זמן.

אנחנו שכרנו את השומר מהאולם שילווה אותנו עד הבית, בביץ שכרנו שומר שהיה כל מהלך האירוע.


----------



## yoli (8/7/12)

וואו כמה זה עולה....


----------



## יום וליל (8/7/12)

עלה לנו בערך 500 שקל 
זה כלל - שומר בבית משעה שש בערב עד שחזרנו,
שמירה צמודה של הכספת לאורך כל האירוע (עקרונית האולם מספק את זה אבל אנחנו רצינו להיות בטוחים)
וליווי שלנו הביתה עד פתח הבית (ששם חיכה לנו השומר השני)

לדעתי העלות שולית לעומת השקט הנפשי,
אנחנו לא אוהבים להטריד בני משפחה בבקשות,
מספיק שהגיעו לחתונה שלנו, לא צריך להוסיף עוד משימות.
(זו הגישה שלנו ושלנו בלבד)


----------



## yoli (8/7/12)

רעיון נחמד 
למרות שאני בטוחה שבן זוגי יגיד שהתחרפנתי.. 
אבל נאמר שומר או מישהו שיבוא איתנו הביתה זה נשמע לי ממש


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

הטיפים שלי 





 אנחנו הורדנו את הקישוטים מהרכב שנסענו בו וגם החלפנו רכבים עם ההורים שלי, כך שנסענו בסוג רכב אחר מהרכב שנסענו בו כל היום. 





 בלי קשר, חמי וחמותי לקחו את השיקים אליהם. 





 חמי עובד בנק והוא אמר לנו מראש איך לספור את השיקים (הוא הגיע איתנו לסניף שלו ותיתק לנו את ההפקדה של השיקים). 

שיטת הספירה והארגון הייתה כזו:
פתחנו טבלת אקסל בשביל שנוכל לעקוב אחרי הסכום ולזהות טעויות וגם כדי שנוכל לדעת בסוף התהליך שהכמות שהופקדה תואמת את הטבלה. 
בטבלה היו העמודות הבאות: שם נותן המתנה, סכום המתנה, מזומן / שיק, מוטב/ים 
הסיבה שרשמנו מזומן או שיק היא כדי שאפשר יהיה לעקוב אחרי כמות המזומן מקבלים - כי כמות המזומן שקיבלנו הפתיעה גם אותנו. 
כל מעטפה שפתחנו תועדה בטבלה - אם זה היה שיק - בדקנו מי המוטב ומיינו את השיקים בערימות לפי: שיקים שניתנו לפקודתי, שיקים שניתנו לפקודת בן זוגי, שיקים שניתנו לפקודת ההורים (גם היו- הם הפקידו אצלם בחשבון והעבירו לנו כסף) וגם - שיקים עם טעויות (למזלנו לא היו טעויות קריטיות...). 
המזומן מוין לפי סוג השטר - 100, 200 וכו'. חמי אמר שיש מגבלה על כמות שטרות שאפשר להפקיד בהפקדה אחת - לא זוכרת כבר כמה, אז סידרנו מראש את המזומן כך שיתאם את ההגבלה. שמנו את המזומן במעטפה ורשמנו עליה את הסכום... בכל פעם שנוסף מזומן, הסכום עודכן. 

ובקיצור - בסוף התהליך היו לנו: קבוצת שיקים שהייתה ממוענת אלי - רק אני חתמתי והם הופקדו בחשבון המשותף, כנ"ל שיקים שמוענו לבן זוגי, שיקים שהיו לפקודת שנינו - שנינו חתמנו. שיקים שהיו לפקודת ההורים - הם הפקידו והעבירו לנו כסף. מזומן - מסודר במעטפה עליה רשום הסכום כשהכסף המזומן בתוכה ממוין לפי סוגי שטרות. 
על כל קבוצת שיקים היה פתק עם הסכום שלהם.  

היה מאד מייגע- אבל לפחות ההפקדה בבנק הלכה מהר כי באנו מסודרים. 
ממליצה לעבוד מסודר. זה תהליך ארוך ומייגע ובשלב מסוים כבר אין כוח - אבל חייבים להמשיך לעבוד מסודר- גם כדי למנוע טעויות וגם כדי שיהיה קל יותר אח"כ בבנק.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/7/12)

וטיפ נוסף 
אנחנו העדפנו להפקיד את כל הכסף בבנק ולתת למקום שיק עם תאריך לכמה ימים אחרי האירוע - כדי שלא נצטרך להיסחב עם כמויות מזומן. 

ההורים שלי הציעו במקום לתת לנו שיק ביום האירוע לעשות לנו העברה בנקאית של המתנה ביום האירוע לחשבון. לנו זה היה מאד נוח כי גם ככה שילמנו למקום האירוע בשיק לשלושה ימים אחרי האירוע... זה היה מאד פרקטי וככה היה שיק אחד פחות לדאוג בגללו...


----------



## maayano1982 (8/7/12)

מה שאנחנו עשינו: 
אחרי החתונה נסענו למלון ישנו עד הצהריים קמנו לארוחת בוקר ספאמסג'ים והתרעננות ככה יום באיזי עד הערב. בערב חזרנו להורים לספור את הצקים ואפילו הספקנו להעביר את כל הצקים שיכולנו לאולם וסגרנו איתו חשבון.
אחרי עוד יומים של סידורים החזרות שמלה וכו טסנו לשבוע בוילה באיטליה. בטן גב כזה עם טיולים בקטנה והרבה מסעדות מפנקות...
וזהו בסוף חייבים לחזור לשיגרה


----------



## Discordi (8/7/12)

היום שאחרי שלנו 
אחרי האירוע חברה שלנו לקחה אותנו למלון וביחד עם עוד חברה עזרו לנו להכניס הכל - את השק עם הצ'קים, האוכל מהאולם, התיקים שלנו וכו'.
חזרנו לחדר מורעבים (אני לא יודעת אם כולם חוזרים כל כך רעבים, אבל שימו לב לאופציה הזו ולעובדה שקשה להשיג אוכל בארבע בבוקר לפעמים) ואכלנו סנדביצ'ים ופירות שאמא שלי הביאה באותו הבוקר בשביל ההתארגנות.
עשינו מקלחת מאוד ארוכה, עד שהשיער שלי חזר למצבו הרגיל, והלכנו לישון.
קמנו בבוקר והלכנו לארוחת הבוקר, וכשחזרנו פתחנו את כל המעטפות עם השיקים, ספרנו והכנסנו הכל לטבלת אקסל, גם כדי שנדע כמה כסף קיבלנו, כמה במזומן וכמה בשיקים, וגם כי אח"כ שלחנו לכל הורה רשימה של כמה נתנו המוזמנים שלו.
אח"כ חזרנו לישון לעוד כמה שעות (היינו גמורים ובלילה היה קשה לישון) וכשקמנו לקחנו איתנו מעטפה עם כל המזומנים והלכנו לארוחת ערב.
התחתנו ביום חמישי וידענו שלא נפקיד את השיקים עד ראשון, אבל לא רצינו לשמור על המזומנים כל הסופ"ש אז אחרי ארוחת הערב הלכנו לבנק והפקדנו הכל בתיבה של הפקדה עצמית.
בקשר לאולם, שילמנו להם בשיק דחוי ליומיים אחרי החתונה עוד לפני האירוע אז לא היינו צריכים לדאוג בקשר לזה.

וזהו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחרי זה נהנינו מהסופ"ש המפנק במלון ונחנו.


----------



## h i l a d i (8/7/12)

גם אנחנו מתחתנים ביום חמישי ויש דילמה 
כמובן שהרצון הוא להספיק לספור הכל כשחוזרים אבל מה אם נהיה עייפים מדי?
חבר שלי אמר שאין מצב שאנחנו נשארים עם הכסף עד יום ראשון ומצב שני ביום שישי הבנק נסגר מוקדם וזה אומר לקום מוקדם אחרי לילה ללא שינה...

מה מומלץ לעשות?

אנחנו כנראה נישן במלון שבו תהיה השבת חתן.


----------



## lanit (8/7/12)

אנחנו התחתנו בשישי 
ורק בשבת היתה לנו הזדמנות לספור ולקרוא, כי בראשון על הבוקר כבר טסנו.
מה שעשינו זה להפקיד את כל המזומן במכונה אוטומטית וכן את 20 הצ'קים הגבוהים שהיו על שם אחד מאיתנו (בנק הפועלים נותן אפשרות כזו).
את שאר הצ'קים שמנו בכספת אצל אמא שלי וטיפלנו בהם כשחזרנו.


----------



## maayanrf84 (9/7/12)

גם אנחנו התחתנו בחמישי.. 
חזרנו בערך ב3 לבית האינטימי שלנו ולחתול המתוק שלנו (אז היה רק 1) היינו ממש רעבים ומלא אדרנלין..
אכלנו מהאוכל של האום, ספרנו את השיקים, שמנו את הברכות בצד..
בקושי ישנו.. בשישי החזרנו את השמלה והלכנו לבנק.. נחנו שישבת וטסנו בראשון לפנות בוקר לפראג


----------



## יום וליל (9/7/12)

אנחנו קמנו בשמונה בבוקר וספרנו 
הספקנו לבנק בסביבות 11.
(זה היה טירוף אבל הספקנו)

תנסי לשאול בבנק , אולי תשכירו כספת עד ליום ראשון ואז תספרו בנחת.


----------



## h i l a d i (9/7/12)

רעיון טוב נבדוק את זה 
תודה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

טיפים 
- אנחנו הפקדנו את כל הכסף לא ביום שאחרי החתונה אלא יומיים אחרי - כי רצינו לנוח קצת. בינתיים, הכסף היה אצל חמי וחמותי בבית. ערב אחרי ערב החתונה ישבנו ופתחנו את המעטפות - קראנו את הברכות והכנו אקסל מפורט כדי שנדע כמה כסף אמור בסופו של דבר להיכנס לחשבון. עשינו הפרדה בין כסף מזומן לבין שיקים. בטבלת האקסל רשמנו איזה מתנות קיבלנו במזומן ואיזה בשיק. אחרי זה - ספרנו את כל המזומן - וידאנו שיש התאמה בין הסכום שרשום בטבלה לבין המזומן, מיינו את הכסף לפי סוגי שטרות ושמנו במעטפה (מיון לפי סוגי שטרות מקצר את הזמן בבנק).
- את השיקים מיינו לפי המוטבים - שיקים לפקודתי, שיקים לפקודת שנינו, שיקים לפקודת אורן, שיקים לפקודת ההורים וכו'. אח"כ הגיע הקטע המייגע - על השיקים לשנינו שנינו חתמנו מראש בבית. על השיקים רק לי אני חתמתי ועל השיקים רק לו הוא חתם. ככה מגיעים לבנק כשכל השיקים חתומים כי לחתום על גב של כל כך הרבה שיקים לוקח הרבה זמן. 

כמה טיפים בהקשר של הפקדה כשהסניף סגור:

לרוב הבנקים הגדולים יש משוב (כמו כספומט רק לביצוע פעולות, ביניהן - הפקדת שיקים ומזומן) - המשוב פעיל גם כשהבנק סגור והרבה פעמים המשוב ממוקם מחוץ לסניף כך שניתן לגשת אליו מחוץ לשעות הפעילות וגם בשבת. 

הבעיה היא שלטעמי, לא בטיחותי לעמוד עם כמות כל כך גדולה של כסף מזומן ליד המשוב. את השיקים בהחלט אפשר להפקיד שם. אם יש משוב במיקום סימפטי ולא הומה שאפשר לגשת אליו בביטחה ולהפקיד את המזומן - כדאי לפחות שכל המזומן יהיה מופקד. אפשר לחלק את המזומן ושכל אחד ילך למשוב אחר. אם אתם מארגנים את כל השיקים בבית - אתם גם יכולים להפקיד את רוב השיקים ברצף במשוב.  

קחי בחשבון שהתהליך של ארגון הכסף לוקח זמן ואצלנו, כבר ממש הייתי מוטשת בסופו.


----------



## h i l a d i (9/7/12)

את בטח כבר ממש מותשת מלכתוב כל פעם מחדש 
איך לארגן את ספירת הכסף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זו לפחות פעם חמישית שאני רואה את זה חחח וכבר מזמן זה שמור טוב טוב בקובץ הוראות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל הכבוד ותודה כי זו באמת עצה מצויינת!

אני לא חושבת שאנחנו נפקיד בעמדות, זה מרגיש לי יותר מייאש להפקיד שיק שיק במקום פשוט לסיים את העבודה בלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... נראה לי שננסה להספיק לבנק לפני שהוא נסגר ואם לא נספיק באמת נפקיד הכל בכספת או משהו.

המון  תודה לכל העונות!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (9/7/12)

שמחתי לעזור. אולי אני צריכה לשמור לינק להודעה הזו ואז לקשר אליה בכל פעם- כי באמת שאני שמחה לתת את העצה הזו ולנו העבודה המסודרת חסכה המון התעסקות. 

קחי בחשבון שכל התהליך הזה לוקח די הרבה זמן (ובשלב מסוים נהיה מאד מייגע) ולכן כדאי לכם להתחיל מספיק מוקדם. אם הבנק נסגר ב-12:00 הייתי משתדלת להתחיל את הספירה בשעה 8:00. אני יודעת שזה נשמע הרבה זמן - אבל זה לוקח את הזמן הזה.


----------



## h i l a d i (9/7/12)

הנה קבלי - 
זה שמור לי בתיקיית המועדפים שלי "חתונה" תחת תיקייה חדשה "שיקים ומתנות - אחרי החתונה"


----------



## yoli (9/7/12)

מצויין!! כל הכבוד 
על כתיבת הטיפים


----------



## שוקי ומילי (11/7/12)

אנחנו הגענו הביתה לקראת שלוש לפנות בוקר בשישי 
הוא איבד את ההכרה על המיטה, ואני קלטתי שלא הכנסתי כלום לפה כל היום, אז התחלתי לאכול מהטייק-אווי של האולם. אח"כ הוצאתי 46 סיכות מהראש, שיפשפתי את הפרצוף לנסות להוריד את האיפור אבל התייאשתי די מהר. רחצתי את עצמי מתחת לזרם מים קרים ולקחתי נשימה עמוקה כדי להתחיל עם הלוגיסטיקה.

ואז הערתי אותו - ופתחנו מעטפה מעטפה, וקראנו ברכה ברכה, ומילאנו את הטבלת אקסל שלנו.. וזה לא לקח המון זמן כי לא היו לנו המון אורחים.

ואז הסתכלנו על הסכום הסופי ונורא שמחנו, כי לא רק שכיסינו את החתונה גם יצאנו עם עודף. ואמרנו שזו סיבה טובה לעשות סקס. 
ואז נכנסנו למיטה, ואמרנו.. המ.. מחר. השעה הייתה חמש.

למחרת קמנו בתשע בבוקר ומיהרנו לבנק להפקיד את הג'ובות. כשהגענו לרכב קלטתי שאנחנו עדיין עם קישוטי החתונה המחרידים שלנו, ומהר מהר קרענו אותם.
הגענו לבנק חצי שעה לפני הסגירה, והפקדנו מהר את כל הצ'קים והמזומן.
עם האולם סיכמנו שנסגור את הקצוות כמה ימים אחרי החתונה, אבל בסוף שהצ'ק בטחון שנתנו היה בול לפי כמות האורחים שהגיעו בפועל ולא היינו צריכים להתעסק עם זה בכלל.

חזרנו הבייתה למזגן.. השתעשנו שוב ברעיון של לעשות סקס ונרדמנו.

למחרת כבר נסענו לצימר לשלושה ימים.


----------



## h i l a d i (12/7/12)

וואי קרעת אותי מצחוק!!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (12/7/12)

קרעת אותי מצחוק


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/7/12)

גם אותי קרעת מצחוק!


----------



## My Wed (8/7/12)

מה שחשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זו שאלה מצוינת! ולדעתי כל זוג צריך לשאול אותה - כי בתכלס זה מה שחשוב! הרבה פעמים אנחנו כל כך עסוקים ביום החתונה עד שהרבה אנשים שוכחים שזה יום אחד... אחריו יש חיים שלמים שתקנו אותי אם אני טועה- אבל יותר משמעותיים מאותו יום חתונה אחד.
מסכימה בהחלט עם כל הבנות שממליצות בחום על מנוחה של יום-יומיים אחרי החתונה. כל כך הרבה לחץ ואנרגיות שמשתחררים בערב אחד- הגוף שלכן (ושלכם!) פשוט יודה לכם על זה!


----------



## behappy (8/7/12)

אתן תותחיות. אין על הפורום הזה!! תודה!


----------



## nino15 (8/7/12)

היום שאחרי 
אנחנו קמנו די מאוחר וירדנו לאכול ארוחת בוקר מפנקת במלון. 
בגלל שזה היה יום שבת לא עשינו יותר מדי סידורים ובעיקר נחנו.

מה כן עשינו?





 התקשרנו לחברים ולמשפחה להגיד תודה ולשאול אם הכל היה בסדר





 התחלנו לספור את הצ'קים ולעשות אקסל 





 הפרדנו את הצ'קים לכאלה עם שמי וכאלה עם שמו ועוד חבילה עם צ'קים "בעייתים" (שמות של ההורים, תאריך לא נכון, שמות משובשים וכו')





 השווינו את האקסל של הצ'קים מול רשימת האורחים. גילינו ששלושה אורחים שכחו להביא צ'ק.. אבל בסוף לא עשינו כלום עם המידע הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 אני אווררתי קצת את השמלה כדי שהיא לא תחזור לחנות מסריחה מזיעה. גם הורדתי קצת כתמים מהתחתית שלה. 

אחרי יומיים





 יש לנו חשבונות בנק נפרדים. אז הלכנו ביחד לבנק שלו ושלי והפקדנו את הצ'קים. בגלל שהחשבונות נפרדים היינו צריכים לחתום על "ויתור" במקרה שהצ'ק רשום על שנינו. כדי לחסוך זמן אפשר לבקש ממישהו שיביא את הטפסים מהבנק מראש ולחתום עליהם לפני שמגיעים. אבל זה בקטנה.





 בכאב ובצער החזרתי את השמלה





 התקשרתי לצלם לשאול אם הכל יצא בסדר ולהודות לו





 התקשרתי לאולם כדי לקבוע יום לבוא ולסגור את החשבון שלנו





 שלחתי סמסמים למעצב שיער ולמאפרת כדי להגיד להם שכולם התלהבו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה לי שזהו...


----------



## yaya87 (8/7/12)

התחתנו בחמישי 
וקיבלנו לילה במלון מזוג חברים בתור מתנה לחתונה
ההורים שלו לקחו את המתנות אליהם הביתה.
אז הגענו למלון ב1:20 בלילה (די מוקדם אבל הספיק לנו).היו לנו סיבוכים עם למלא אמבטיה (הפקק היה יותר גדול מהחור ניקוז..).שעתיים באמבטיה חמה לפרק את כל השיער שלי (יותר מדי ניפוח של השיער+בקבוק ספריי...)
הלכנו לישון וקמנו ב9.הזמנו ארוחת בוקר לחדר (ביום קודם) שגם ככה הגיעה באיחור של 40 דקות והיא היתה די עלובה...
התארגנו, אספנו את אמא שלי והלכנו להורים שלו לספור את המתנות שקיבלנו.בן הזוג פתח את המעטפות,אחת האמהות רשמה על כל מעטפה את הסכום והמעטפות חולקו לערימות של מזומן/צ'ק.המתנות חולקו לפי צ'ק/סוג שטר (50,100,200, דולרים ויורו) ואני עדכנתי הכל בקובץ אקסל.
גיסתי בנקאית אז היא סידרה לנו את הצ'קים בערימות- אפשר להעביר הלאה,שלי,שלו,שנינו ואמא שלי (היה רק צ'ק אחד שלא על שמנו).
ארוחת צהריים לכולנו היתה שאריות מהחתונה.בשבת נסענו לים ליומולדת של חברה שהיה לה יומולדת ביום החתונה שלנו.
בראשון אחי התלווה אלינו בבוקר לאולם לשלם להם (הסכום הגדול ביותר היה לאולם...),משם לבנק שלי שהפקדנו עוד חלק גדול מהצ'קים ולאחר מכן לבנק של בעלי.לספקים האחרים שילמנו במזומן והעדפנו שלא להפקיד את המזומן אלא להשתמש בו לתשלומים ולראות מה נשאר בסופו של דבר.גם נאמר לנו שיש עמלה גדולה על הפקדת מזומן והעדפנו שלא...

הצעה שלי,אם אפשר לנוח יום שלם אחרי החתונה זה בהחלט רצוי.אנחנו התארגנו מהר לצאת מהמלון (פינוי עד 11) ומשם לספור מתנות ולמחרת ים.לא נחנו באמת והגוף פשוט כאב.בראשון בבוקר הגוף עדיין מאוד כאב אבל כבר פחות ויכולנו ללכת לשלם (לפחות הספקים לא אמרו לנו לבוא בשישי...).מה שכן,לא נראה לי שהייתי יכולה לעמוד במסאז'...


----------



## nicolewed (8/7/12)

אצלנו... 
החתונה שלנו הייתה יום שלישי, בסוף הערב הנהג/מלווה שלנו (חבר הכי טוב של בעלי)
הוריד את הקישוטים וחזרנו הביתה (הוא וגיסי דאגו להכניס אותנו לבית , לראות שהכל בסדר ורק אז הלכו).
אנחנו הבטחנו לעצמנו שלא משנה כמה עייפים נהיה אנחנו כן נלך ל"מיטה" כדי לממש את ליל הכלולות ואכן כך עשינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(לא לפני שבעלי הוריד לי את כל ה 900 סיכות שהיו לי על הראש חחחח)
דבר נוסף שחשבנו עליו לפני הוא שנספור את הכסף למחרת כדי שאם תהיה לנו אכזבה שלפחות היא לא תהרוס את הלילה עצמו.
לא עמדנו בזה וספרנו את הכסף. למזלנו הכל היה בסדר, כיסינו ואף הרווחנו (סכום יפה).
אני הלכתי לישון ב 05:00 וזיו הלך לישון ב 08:00 (היה מאוד קשה לישון טוב בגלל האדרנלין).
קמנו ב 10:00 בבוקר , אכלנו ספינג' ושתינו חלב (לפי המסורת אצל המרוקאים - לחיים מתוקים ושפע)
והלכנו לבנק בליווי ההורים שלו. הגענו 10 דק' לפני שהבנק סגר.
שבוע לפני החתונה זיו הודיע בבנק שאנחנו נגיע ושיתנו לנו שירות VIP וכך היה, כל הצ'קים שהיו רשומים על שם שנינו הופקדו לחשבון שלו (אין לנו עדיין חשבונות נפרדים) בלי שום בעיה.
לאחר שסיימנו את הסידורים בבנק הלכנו לבית קפה עם ההורים שלו והמלווה שלו ואשתו (שהגיעו במיוחד מארה"ב)...
אנחנו חזרנו לעבוד רק יום שני שלאחר מכן ובאמת נחנו (הייתה לנו גם שבת חתן)..


----------



## nicolewed (8/7/12)

שכחתי לציין 
מאחר ושבוע לפני כבר נתנו צ'קים ליום האירוע (צלם,די.ג'יי, פירוטכניקה)
לא נותר לנו לשלם אלא לאולם (השמלה נשארת שלי..)
לאולם שילמנו רק שבוע אחרי החתונה..


----------



## IMphoenix (8/7/12)

היום שאחרי... 
סיימנו את הלילה בסביבות שלוש, וחזרנו לבית הקטן שלנו. 
הדבר שרציתי יותר מכל זה מקלחת. אז מקלחת משותפת של שעה וקצת החלפת חוויות, חפיפה טובה טובה, והופס למיטה.

קמנו מאוחר, והחבר הכי טוב שלו החזיר את הרכב (אנחנו, אגב, לא הורדנו את הקישוטים במשך כשבוע, וגילינו שהמון דלתות נפתחות לרכב חתנכלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). החברה הכי טובה שלי, שנשארה לישון בקיבוץ בחדר אירוח, הצטרפה ואכלנו ארבעתנו ארוחת צהריים על טהרת שאריות-האירוע. היה טעים! החלפנו חוויות, צחקנו, היה ממש נחמד.
כשהם הלכו החלטנו שהגיע הזמן לספור את הצ'קים. קראנו את כל הברכות וסידרנו אותן בנפרד, עשינו רישום וחישוב, ושמרנו את הכסף בכספת של הקיבוץ למשך סוף השבוע.
בערב שישי נסענו לבית המלון שבו לנה כל המשפחה שלי, אכלנו ביחד, הוריו ואחותו הצטרפו ללובי ושם קצת שרנו, קצת רקדנו, הרבה חגגנו.
גם בשבת נסענו למלון ובילינו יחד בבריכה ובארוחת צהריים שווה.

החתונה הייתה ביום חמישי ולבנק הגענו ביום ג'. ניצלנו את היום הזה גם כדי להגיע למשרד הפנים ולהסדיר את הרישום.
בסופו של דבר היינו זקוקים לשבוע מנוחה נוסף והחלטנו להצהיר על "ירח דבש" בבית. היינו בים, אכלנו טוב, התנשקנו, התחבקנו, בילינו זמן איכות, וישנו המון!

הטיפ הכי משמעותי שלי: אל תוותרו על זמן איכות. תייצרו לכם כמה ימים של שקט אחרי החתונה, כי למען האמת זה פשוט מתיש.


----------



## עגולה26 (8/7/12)

הלילה שלנו... 
הי,
מזמן לא כתבתי פה, אנחנו כבר שבוע וחצי אחרי האירוע ויש עומס מטורף בעבודה.
כבר התחלתי לעבוד על קרדיטים - מתכננת להעלות בסוף השבוע 

אנחנו התחתנו ביום שלישי, הגענו הביתה (עייפים אך מרוצים) קצת אחרי 01:00 עם קצת אוכל מהאולם והמתנות. אבא של בעלי נהג באוטו שלנו. 
אני ממש מסכימה עם מי שרשמה על הרעב - אני חזרתי ממש רעבה, אחרי שקצת נשנשתי תוך כדי האירוע אבל מסתבר שלא מספיק. 
לא התאפקתי ואכלתי קצת מהאוכל של האולם 
בעלי היה צריך לעזור לי להוציא את כל הסיכות מהשיער, התסרוקת הייתה חצי פזורה אז לא היו המון אבל זה עדיין לקח הרבה זמן. 
למרות שהחלפתי נעליים אחרי החופה, עדיין חזרתי עם רגליים תשושות וכואבות, הייתי חייבת להניח אותן בגיגית עם מים חמימים ולא יכולתי לחשוב על לעמוד במקלחת - אז מודה ומתוודה שנרדמתי בסלון (עם האיפור...) והתקלחתי רק בבוקר 
קמנו מוקדם יחסית, ספרנו את המתנות והלכנו לבנק להפקיד.
ביום חמישי עשינו קניות בסופר וקצת עבדתי מהבית כי היו דברים דחופים וביום שישי נסענו להחזיר את השמלה. 
עדיין לא ממש נחנו כמו שצריך אחרי החתונה, מכל מיני סיבות. בימים הקרובים אקבע לנו תור לפינוק ספא ומסאז' - חייבים!


----------



## ענבר271 (9/7/12)

הרבה מנוחה 
יום אחרי מנוחה וכמובן ספירת הצ'קים 
ואז תכנון ירח הדבש- ממליצה החום על תאילנדדדד


----------



## awit1 (9/7/12)

אנחנו התחתנו ביום חמישי.. 
ישר אחרי החתונה נסענו אני ובעלי הטרי  לבית מלון בת"א עם כל המתנות. 
בדרך הורדנו 2 חברים שהיו צריכים טרמפ לת"א... דרך אגב, אני נהגתי, החתן לא היה במצב לנהיגה.

הגענו למלון- ישר למקלחת, למזלי חברה שלי דאגה לפרק לי את התסרוקת עם מיליון הסיכות בערך... עוד כשהיינו באולם,
אה, כן, עוד לפני שיצאנו לת"א בעלי עזר לאחד החבר'ה בהתנעת הרכב- הלך להם המצבר... חחח

אז אחרי המקלחת דפקנו שינה של ממש כמה שעות אומללות,  (אני חייבת לציין שישר אחרי המקלחת תפס אותי רעב לא מהעולם הזה, עם המגבת עליי אכלתי סושי שהאולם הביא לנו...  ) 
משם לארוחת בוקר ואחרי זה מתנות+ ברכות.. 
חתכנו להורים שלי לעשות קידוש עם כולם וחזרה למלון... 

האמת, לא קיבלנו איזושהי כאפה לפנים ביום שאחרי, יכול להיות מהסיבה שלא ממש קלטנו גם לפני החתונה. 

את כל התשלומים וההסדרים עשינו משום מה ביום ראשון ושני וזהו.... עוד מעט חודש אחרי וזה מרגיש כאילו לא היה, למרות שהיה כייף לא נורמלי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/7/12)

לנו היה פנצ'ר בגלגל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ברכב שנסענו בו ביום החתונה. 

השומר במקום שהתחתנו בו שם לב ואמר לנו והוא ועוד מישהו מהצוות דאגו לטפל בפנצ'ר כדי שאף אחד מבני המשפחה לא ידאג מזה או ילכלך את הבגדים היפים...


----------



## awit1 (10/7/12)

יפה מצידו


----------



## Pixelss (10/7/12)

היום שאחרי שלנו 
התארגנו במלון נווה צדק ומראש לקחנו גם את הלילה של החתונה,
ידענו שאנחנו הולכים לשתות ולא רוצים לסחוב איתנו את כל המעטפות ולהתעסק עם זה ולכן מראש נתנו את זה להורים של הבן זוג שיש להם גם כספת בבית.
חזרנו לחדר בארבע לפנות בוקר ונכנסנו לגאקוזי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ישבנו ככה בגאקוזי איזה שעה וחצי ופשוט צחקנו על כל היום ההזוי הזה מה גם שעוד היינו מבושמים מאוד.
משם מקלחת טובה ולמיטה.
אני התעוררתי בתשע בבוקר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הוא התעורר בעשר ככה.
הלכנו לאכול ארוחת בוקר עשינו צק אאוט ומשם ישר למסאג.
חזרנו הביתה לחיות שלנו וישר התחלנו להסתכל בכל הפולארוידים מהחתונה.
למחרת (כבר שבת) נסענו לפיקניק של המשפחה שלו ושם גם אספנו מההורים שלו את כל הצקים.
חזרנו הביתה והמשכנו לרבוץ קצת עד שלא היה ברירה ולפני שהלכנו לישון התיישבנו לפתוח מעטפות.
אני חייבת להגיד שאת נושא הרישום עשינו בצורה מאוד מכאנית לשנינו מאוד לא קל המעמד הזה.
אבל כן לקח לנו 3 שעות לקרוא את כל הברכות ולא להפסיק לבכות.


----------



## awit1 (10/7/12)

איזה חמודים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המשכתם עם הרומנטיקה עד הסוף...


----------



## cherry 1 (11/7/12)

אנחנו התחתנו ביום רביעי ... 
ומראש החלטנו שלילה אחד במלון לא יספיק להתאוששות אז סגרנו שני לילות. ביום שלאחר החתונה, הזמנו את ארוחת הבוקר לחדר ואכלנו במרפסת מול הים ורק לאחר שקישקשנו על החתונה ועשינו סדרת צילומים שלנו עם הטבעות (היינו נלהבים) התפנינו לספור את הצ'קים. החלטנו שזה משהו שאנו צריכים לעשות לבד ללא ההורים. הצטיידנו מבעוד מועד בלפ טופ, בן זוגי עיצב טבלת אקסל, אני פתחתי את המעטפות והוא הזין את הפרטים למחשב. ככה בצורה מאוד יסודית עשינו רשימה מסודרת עם קובץ ממוחשב וזה אחד הטיפים הטובים שאני יכולה לתת. לאחר מכן, הדפסנו נתונים של צד הכלה בנפרד וצד החתן ונתנו להורים כל אחד את הצד שלו, כדי שלא תהיינה השוואות והתחשבנויות מיותרות איזה צד נתן ביד יפה יותר אלו דברים שנשארו ביני לבינו וזה חוסך הרבה כאבי ראש אח"כ.

בערב יצאנו למסעדה במרינה של הרצליה והיה מדהים. בשישי חזרנו להוריי רגועים ונינוחים לקראת שבת החתן. אין סיכוי שערב אחד היה מספיק לנו. הרי גם ככה הגענו לפנות בוקר למלון אז להתעורר ולפנות את החדר לקראת 13:00 זה לא כיף, שני לילות מומלץ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(התגעגעתי לכתוב בפורום הזה מי היה מאמין שכבר עברה שנה מאז החתונה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## djtuli (20/7/12)

כספים!! טיפים מבנקאית... 
היי לכולם
אחרי 4 שנים ככספרים בבנק אלו הם עצותי-

אני רשמתי פה הסבר על איך להגיע מוכנים לבנק ואני יוצאת מנקודת הנחה שיש כאלה שלא מבינים כלום בנושא.
מי שיקפיד על הדברים האלו יוכל לקצר את זמן השהות בבנק באופן משמעותי יום אחרי החתונה.
כל מה שתפספסו תקוו שהכספרית תשים לב (אנחנו בני אדם ויכולים לטעות, בעיקר כשמגיעים עם כמות שיקים)

לפני הכל- כדאי להודיע לבנק על הגעתכם שלא תמתינו עם הכספים בתור. אם יש סניף קטן של הבנק שלכם שקרוב מומלץ ללכת אליו ולא אל הסניפים הגדולים. מומלץ להגיע לפחות שעה לפני הסגירה.

1. מזומן- סיפרו ברוגע את הכסף. מומלץ להגיע לבנק כשהסכום כבר ידוע מראש שלא יווצרו בעיות.
מישהו הציע לסמן באקסל וזה רעיון מעולה- ככה לא תטעו (יש גם תבניות מוכנות באקסל למי שלא ממש שולט בו- ראו ב"חדש-חיפוש")
חלקו כל 5,000 או 10,000 בנפרד.
העמלות עבור מזומן הם כאלה- לא משנה מספר השטרות אלא משנה הסכום. וזה לא משנה אם אתם סטודנטים- זוהי עמלה שהבנק לא מוותר עליה!
מעל 10,000 ש"ח משלמים 0.15% מהסכום. למשל על 15,000 הפקדה משלמים 22.50 ש"ח. שימו לב אי אפשר לפצל פעולות (להפקיד פעמיים או שלוש 10,000 בכל פעם)
אופציות אפשריות לעקוף את העמלה הזו- 
א- להתשמש במכונות השירות- למי שלא חושש- אין הגבלה על מספר הפקדות ליום (יש לשים לב כמה ניתן להפקיד בכל פעם- יש כאלה שזה מאה שטרות יש כאלה 5000 ש"ח...) כמובן שלכל פעולה נרשמת עמלה (עלות של כ2 שקלים להפקדה) 
ב- במקרה של חשבון משותף- כל אחד יכול להפקיד 10,000 (סכ"ה אפשרי 20,000)
ג- להלחם עם הבנקאי להוזלת העמלה (לרוב לא הוזלה משמעותית...)

2. צ'קים- מתחלק לשני מקרים- הראשון כשחשבונכם משותף. השני לא.
במקרה שחשבונכם משותף ניתן להפקיד את כל השיקים שרשומים של שמכם (החתן והכלה). בגב השיק יש לחתום. אם יש שם אחד במוטב אז חתימה אחת בגב השיק (לא משנה של מי מכם) אם רשום שני שמות במוטב השיק אז יש לחתום שני חתימות בגב השיק (שני מקבלי השיק).
במקרה וחשבונכם אינו משותף ניתן זה קצת יותר מסורבל. כל אחד מפקיד לחשבון עליו רשום השיק. הכלה לכלה החתן לחתן. הבעיה מתחילה כשיש שני שמות (והשיק הוא למוטב בלבד)- הפעולה פשוטה אבל דורשת שת שניכם נוכחים בסניף. מי מכם שאינו שייך לחשבון ממלא טופס ויתור- (הבנק מתורגל בנושא) ובכך הוא מוותר על השיק שרשום על שמו. לעיתים זה לוקח קצת זמן תלוי בפקידה מולכם...
**בוא נאמר שאם במילא התכוונתם לחבר חשבונות עדיף לעשות זאת לפני החתונה (יומיים שלושה) ולזרז את התהליך של יום אחרי החתונה.

בשיקים יש לשים לב לכמה דברים:
א- שם מוטב- אם לא כתוב כלום בשדה "לפקודת" יש למלא. שימו לב לא לטעות כי ליד תיקון חייבים חתימה של מי שנתן לכם את השיק. הכי טוב שיהיה שם אחד
ב- תאריך- לשים לב שלא דחוי (קורה לעיתים אצל המבוגרים) או שהשנה לא כתובה כמו שצריך- החזר של יעלה לכם 15 ש"ח. חבל
ג- שחתמתם מאחורי השיק.
ד- שיקים שרשומים על מישהו אחר (כמו ההורים...) לתת להם להפקיד אצלם בחשבון (אם השיק הוא לא למוטב אפשר להסב אותו אליכם. למשל שיק שרשום על שם אבא ולא כתוב למוטב בלבד- אבא חותם בגב השיק אחר כך חתימה שלכם ואז ניתן להפקיד אליכם לחשבון)


מקווה שישאר לכם אחרי האירוע גם לירח הדבש

מזל טוב
מקווה שעזרתי

אורטל


----------

